# postfix status=deferred (delivery temporarly suspended)



## thommy (16. Juli 2018)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

hab hier gerade folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
postfix/error[32091]: 80CC4201BBB: to=<user@domain.tld>, relay=none, delay=0.22, delays=0.22/0/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10026: Connection refused)
```
Die Meldung kommt bei allen abgehenden und ankommenden Nachrichten, egal mit welchem Ziel egal von welcher Quelle. Lokal <> Lokal ist ebenso betroffen wie gmail <> Lokal.

amavis läuft, smtp über port25 ist in der Firewall auch offen und seitens Hetzner auch erlaubt...

hat noch jemand eine idee, was da sein könnte?

Bis heut früh lief alles stressfrei - bis der Hyper-V Host gegen 2 Uhr meinte, er müsse ohne Rückfrage neu starten... (scheiß windows-updates...)


----------



## thommy (16. Juli 2018)

ok...
20min nach neustart des amavis kam nun alles durch...


----------

